# South Florida Cigar Rolling Event



## TWCigars (Sep 15, 2005)

Saturday, December 17, 2005 12-8pm
EO Premium Brands Features Reo and Vibe Cigars Made By Rocky Patel!

Come Enjoy A Cuban Festival Plus An Onsite Cigar Roller!

During the event we will offer the following specials:
Buy 3 cigars get 1 free!
Buy a box and get 10 FREE hand-rolled cigars!

Free gifts, prizes, food and open bar!

Come visit our 2,000 square foot smoke lounge and 1,000 square foot humidor!

Tobacco World Inc.
4640 N. Powerline Road
Pompano Beach, FL 33073
http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com

If you are not on our event mailing list, simply use the contact form on our web site to receive Cigar Event Invitations. Don't forget to include your complete mailing address.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

AAAAAHHHHHH, Maarit, you guys are killing me!!!!!!! Oh, well....I guess I'll find a day to do the last minute(Read: Most of) Christmas shopping sometime this month.

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> AAAAAHHHHHH, Maarit, you guys are killing me!!!!!!! Oh, well....I guess I'll find a day to do the last minute(Read: Most of) Christmas shopping sometime this month.
> 
> Ron


Ron,
I guess we will have to be there two weeks in a row?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

yet another event that's timed just so perfectly that I can't be there. I don't leave here till that morning/afternoon, so won't be home in time to get my own car, turn around, and head back... oh well, you guys have fun without me!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok, Carlos and I are guaranteed to be there, I think I saw the bruceolee's brothers saying they were making it too. Who else?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> Ok, Carlos and I are guaranteed to be there, I think I saw the bruceolee's brothers saying they were making it too. Who else?


Junior is in also.
Trying to see if pops will finally swing one.


----------



## BlackTalon (Nov 13, 2005)

Yep we're in for sure Steve's in as well so thats 3 of us coming down.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Don't count me completely out just yet....Had a war last night to get out of the northern trip. To be continued.....(I think I'm going to win this one!!!!!)

Ron

In case I lose, Hoist 2 for me


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron1YY said:


> Don't count me completely out just yet....Had a war last night to get out of the northern trip. To be continued.....(I think I'm going to win this one!!!!!)
> 
> Ron
> 
> In case I lose, Hoist 2 for me


Taking Carlos's advice about putting your foot down huh?
Is 2pm good for everyone?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Don't count me completely out just yet....Had a war last night to get out of the northern trip. To be continued.....(I think I'm going to win this one!!!!!)
> 
> Ron
> 
> In case I lose, Hoist 2 for me


Heh, heh, heh!!!
LMAO, while rolling all over the freaking floor.

Yeah, go ahead Ron, make my day.
Glad to see someone else other than me will have lumps on his head for putting his foot down.
You go ahead and show her who is the boss. Make sure you remember to tell her it is her and not you because that is the mistake I always make.

P.S.
I promised this time I would be returning in better shape than the last time.
Seems the "you're out" award went to Ron last month.
I took the prize this past week.
Someone else PLEASE step up to the plate and bat this time.


----------



## BlackTalon (Nov 13, 2005)

2pm sounds good to me, Oh and for anyone coming from up north like we are the troopers tend to frown on people going 86 on the turnpike around jupiter. found that out the hard way on Wensday heh... got off with a warning though sucker! Anyway, just a heads up. See you guys there looking forward to it!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Heh, heh, heh!!!
> LMAO, while rolling all over the freaking floor.
> 
> Yeah, go ahead Ron, make my day.
> ...


DAMN!!!! I needed that advice YESTERDAY!!!!!!



Blueface said:


> *I promised this time I would be returning in better shape than the last time.*
> Seems the "you're out" award went to Ron last month.
> I took the prize this past week.
> Someone else PLEASE step up to the plate and bat this time.


*IF* I do win and make it to this, I think you and I should single a person out and just make them :al a shot with you, then :al a shot with me. Then repeat until they fall over!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm there for sure guys.. me and my old man just have to work on grandpa so he'll come too...and for Ron now I'm good and we'll be even better after tomorrow!! :al :w


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Wintermute and I should be there too...gonna try and get over there as early as possible but dunno if I'll make it at 2 exactly...we have a bit of holiday shopping (no...it's not Bed, Bath, & Beyond) to do and he's only gonna be in town for a day or so and we're stuck doing the family together dinner thing Saturday night as GF and I will have all our kids in town this weekend on their breaks from school...but we should definitely be there by mid-afternoon...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

So what is the actual head count for today?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> So what is the actual head count for today?


Looks like:

Nely
Blueface
Carlito's Way
Maybe your Pop
Bruceolee
Black Talon
Steve
Neuromancer
Wintermute

Ron1YY

*And YES,I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ​ *


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Looks like:
> 
> Nely
> Blueface
> ...


You got me.
I was reading the list and was ready to wrte back: "What about you" and then I happened to scroll down.

Looks like one thing is for sure then, I am now the one in trouble as there is no way I will not be by the time I get back home, hopefully in time to make it to the party next door.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Looks like:
> 
> Wintermute
> 
> ...


Looks like Mr. Bring-It is gonna have his hands full...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I am now the one in trouble as there is no way I will not be by the time I get back home, hopefully in time to make it to the party next door.


Don't sweat it Carlos, I had someone else put the challenge to me!!!!!



Neuromancer said:


> *Looks like Mr. Bring-It is gonna have his hands full*...


*EXACTLY RIGHT!!!!!!!!!* Although, I am only going to be there for a few hours, I think I have a trick or 2 for Mr. Bring-It!!!!!!!!!!!!! He did say he likes Rum!!!!

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> *EXACTLY RIGHT!!!!!!!!!* Although, I am only going to be there for a few hours, I think I have a trick or 2 for Mr. Bring-It!!!!!!!!!!!!! He did say he likes Rum!!!!
> 
> Ron


Well...we have to sorta go easy on him as I have to take him to a family BBG around 6PM...but in January we can really pour it in him and see what happens...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just got thrown a major league curve ball.
Wife is begging for me to go with her to see her mom at the assisted living facility, in Miami.
You need to know the background to know why she doesn't want to go alone.
Will hopefully get back in time to run over to TW.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, right...he's really sneaking off to go to a sale at Bed, Bath & Beyond...

PS - But have a safe ride to Miami...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron,
I have a new one for how to get out of having to go anywhere with the wife.
She left about a half hour ago.
Not only is she not upset with me, she is actually upset at herself for having to leave me behind.
It is real simple, you see.
Last night, my wife decided to enjoy the fresh air brought about by opening the sunroof.
Only problem is, she left it open.
Well, if you live in this area, you will know it rained quite a bit last night.
So......when we went out to get the car, the car had fish swimming in it.
I was therefore left behind to dry out the gas burning swimming pool.
See you guys at 2.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> I have a new one for how to get out of having to go anywhere with the wife.
> She left about a half hour ago.
> Not only is she not upset with me, she is actually upset at herself for having to leave me behind.
> ...


I don't know if I can pull that one off. I'll have to figure a reason to get another car that has a sunroof now  . See you guys around 2 - 3

Ron

BTW, I may have won this one, but she threw me a curve and I think I lost in the long run. I'll explain when I see you guys later.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> BTW, I may have won this one, but she threw me a curve and I think I lost in the long run. I'll explain when I see you guys later.


Ron,
I think you are about to experience what I believe has been what has kept me with my wife for 29 years now. Sooner you accept this, happier you will be.

1) When you win, you lose.
2) When you lose, you lose.
3) When you give in, very early on in the process, you win, but more times than not, you lose.

So to re-cap:
You lose.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

You married guys crack me up. When I say something in my house, it is the LAW! I don't play none of that. I'm the king with pantalones!



























...yeah right!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> You married guys crack me up. When I say something in my house, it is the LAW! I don't play none of that. I'm the king with pantalones!


I used to think that way too!!!!!! That was before I got married.....Then for the first 3 years of married life I lied to myself still trying to hold on to that King with the Pantalones. *NOW* I come to the understanding that I am the king......Of a room with a sink and a special seat with a hole in it that flushes :r

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I used to think that way too!!!!!! That was before I got married.....Then for the first 3 years of married life I lied to myself still trying to hold on to that King with the Pantalones. *NOW* I come to the understanding that I am the king......Of a room with a sink and a special seat with a hole in it that flushes :r
> 
> Ron


Ron,
Start warming up the car for the cold cuts run tomorrow.

As usual, had a blast with you guys.
Kris is the consumate host and can't wait to do it all over again.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> Start warming up the car for the cold cuts run tomorrow.


I'm going to have a couple sandwiches tonight just to make sure I can pull it off!!!!! Call you from LJ's tomorrow!!!!!

Ron


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Great time hanging with all of you guys again! And agreed... Kris is a great host.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

And the final score for today:

Ron1YY 1
Wintermute 0

He passed out about 10PM as I was having another shot of Patron at home after doing the BBQ'ing... :r ...and at 11PM Marie says to me "so you want to have an after dinner drink and a cigar out on the porch?" which I thought about for all of 15 seconds, said "sure," and went and got her one of her Javas, and a La Aroma for me, poured her a big glass of Kahlua on the rocks, and did two more shots of Patron herfing the night out with the GF...with Jacob passed out on the couch in the family room, from which he can not be budged at this moment, and where he will probably sleep out the night...don't these young kids have any stamina? I think I should probably get some sleep at some time but who the hell knows when I'll pass out...somewhere along the line my springs are gonna wind down...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> And the final score for today:
> 
> Ron1YY 1
> Wintermute 0
> ...


Marc, Your slipping. It took you 15 seconds!!!!!!! And no, young kids don't have stamina. They have to learn the fine art of pacing themselves!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't know which of us is worse, Ron, you or me, however I'm leaning on putting my vote in for you...a few random thoughts that I have learned in my lifetime and want to pass on...

1. He who dies with the most toys wins.

2. It is better to burn out rather than fade away.

3. There was a number three but my CRS disease just kicked in and I can't remember what it was... :r 

I mean, what the hell, I've been up almost 24 hours...had only three hours of sleep before that, and got the bottle of Patron that is at home down to half a bottle in two nights plus the stuff you kept forcing on me this afternoon...here I was begging and pleading for mercy and you just kept pouring like you were the Patron Saint (pun intended) of Tequila...hmmmm...number 3 might have been something about life being too short to drink crappy booze and smoke cruddy cigars...was that it? Ah, well, might have been but who knows...my body is trying to tell me I'm a beat up old warhorse but my brain is going, "nah, we're still 29...let's party"...

PS - Since I sorta behaved myself and sorta got home in time to do the BBQ'ing Marie felt I was worthy and I got my early Hanukkah gift...a beautiful bottle of Remy XO...but damn I hated having to leave so early...


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I was drinking and smoking in your honor tonight guys. Went to a British bar at 10 PM and caught the tale end of a friend's friend's brithday party. Then went to capital ale house for a beer. Out going manager said she was heading to a certain ber and I should go there to. After a beer, headed to this certain bar and it was packed with the pretty people of Richmond. Stood at the bar for two hours and got hit on three times, guess I am not as troll looking as I thought. Still did not achieve my drunken state as I wanted, but I guess that will be saved for the herfs in January.

Cheers!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> but I guess that will be saved for the herfs in January.


You have no idea.............Can't wait to finally meet you in a couple weeks. I won't be able to do the full national but we'll be there for a couple of the events. 

*Note: Bring bodyguards*


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> Still did not achieve my drunken state as I wanted, but I guess that will be saved for the herfs in January.


You can count on that!!!!!! On the 7th, you are going to be OWN3D!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I want to take a minute to thank TW for this. This being the last Herf of the year it was another memorable one. Kris and his wife are a couple of the *BEST* hosts anyone can ask for when it comes to a gathering of friends. Not only do they put up with our antics and the new tradition of learning spanish but, they actually look forward to us making it to their events!!!!To the Brothers that were there Nelson, Carlos, Marc, Jason, Justin, Carlos, Marty, Jacob, Steve and the Brothers that were there by phone or in spirit Andrew, Bill, Erick and George we hoisted a few to good times and good friends. I now know what Herf really means....it is a gathering of friends and enjoying their company as you relax and share a special moment that will last a lifetime.

Ron


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

I had a great time guys as usual. Yet again you guys keep pushing my friend and brother down that slope. I always come away from these with more and more knowledge about cigars. So I just sit back and soak up as much info as I can. I guess we've become a permanent fixture at TW now. Kris and his wife are 2 of the most gracious hosts you'll ever meet. I can't thank them enough for allowing us to hang out there. It was even nice to finally get to know some of the members there too. Thanks again guys for a great time. I'll see you all on the 7th and WE WILL be armed this time. Merry Christmas & Happy Hanukkah! 



Special award for the herf goes to Nely for smoking a Monte A in roughly 2 hours and not once turning green. We only have 1 picture that came out and it was the before picture of the smoke. The after pictures lighting was too low and it didn't come out.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh... I have to thank Nely and Blueface for the Spanish lessons! I tried out some of those lines on my wife last night when I got home, but she wasn't all that impressed.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

knuckles said:


> Oh... I have to thank Nely and Blueface for the Spanish lessons! I tried out some of those lines on my wife last night when I got home, but she wasn't all that impressed.


It's okay, you'll be well compensated. Just make sure you collect.  Like I told Ron, for a Siglo VI I'd say alot worse than that.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> It's okay, you'll be well compensated. Just make sure you collect.  Like I told Ron, for a Siglo VI I'd say alot worse than that.


Hey, that's right! I forgot all about that Sig VI!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

altbier said:


> ... Stood at the bar for two hours and got hit on three times, guess I am not as troll looking as I thought...


 :r Beer makes you think such incredible things!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

knuckles said:


> Oh... I have to thank Nely and Blueface for the Spanish lessons! I tried out some of those lines on my wife last night when I got home, but she wasn't all that impressed.


Spanish lessons? :r You guys have no idea what Carlos talked Marty into saying to cute chiquita in return for a Siglo VI...Carlos, U R Bad!!! :r


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> And the final score for today:
> 
> Ron1YY 1
> Wintermute 0
> ...


Why I am not surprised you mention this without mentioning the fact that
a) I got only five hours of sleep the night prior
b) I then got up, and drove three hours just to get down there
and
c) My ankle (Yah know, the one with the metal in it?) was killing me.

So nyah. *GRIN*


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

I just wanted to say it was really great getting a chance to meet everyone! I totally do not remember everyone's names, but it was a great first time out.

Thanks again to Carlos for the stick! :w


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Spanish lessons? :r You guys have no idea what Carlos talked Marty into saying to cute chiquita in return for a Siglo VI...Carlos, U R Bad!!! :r


Hey, I am not bad.
Simply taught him how to say "I have a big one".
Wait, maybe it wasn't that.
I think I told him to say "chiquita" instead of "grande".
No wonder she was laughing.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

After speaking my line in spanish to her, I was expecting the two BIG dudes standing next to her to pick me up and throw me back down (I kept looking over my shoulder to see if the rest of you guys were watching my back...  ), but she simply reached over, patted me on the back, and said "Lo Siento". 


Oh well, C'est La Vie (woops, wrong language). Es La Vida (that's a little better).


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

knuckles said:


> After speaking my line in spanish to her, I was expecting the two BIG dudes standing next to her to pick me up and throw me back down (*I kept looking over my shoulder to see if the rest of you guys were watching my back...*  ), but she simply reached over, patted me on the back, and said "Lo Siento".
> 
> Oh well, C'est La Vie (woops, wrong language). Es La Vida (that's a little better).


No need for you to have worried, We were keeping an eye on you from the monitor in the lounge, so you were always safe 

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Wintermute said:


> Why I am not surprised you mention this without mentioning the fact that
> a) I got only five hours of sleep the night prior
> b) I then got up, and drove three hours just to get down there
> and
> ...


Want a rematch at the Nationals????? :r

We won't hold back that weekend!!!!!!

Ron

P.S. the metal thing won't fly with me....I have more metal in me than most cars these days :r !!!!!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> No need for you to have worried, We were keeping an eye on you from the monitor in the lounge, so you were always safe
> 
> Ron


Notice the key words here:
"We were keeping an eye on you from the monitor in the lounge".

Yup. Nice!
Marty is talking to this good looking girl, standing next to a bunch of guys we don't know, telling her he has a very small one, I am standing next to him being the instigator, and you guys are 50' away, watching via monitor. Boy, no wonder I felt so safe.
No more port for us Marty.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Marty is talking to this good looking girl, standing next to a bunch of guys we don't know, telling her he has a very small one...,


<whew> No wonder she felt sorry for me!  I'd better stick to a language I'm a bit more familar with...hehehe



Blueface said:


> No more port for us Marty.


I hear ya!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> ...a few random thoughts that I have learned in my lifetime and want to pass on...
> 
> 1. He who dies with the most toys wins.
> 
> ...


Ah, ha...finally remembered #3.... :r

1. He who dies with the most toys wins.

2. It is better to burn out rather than fade away.

3. Growing old is mandatory...growing up is optional.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> P.S. the metal thing won't fly with me....I have more metal in me than most cars these days :r !!!!!!!


 :tpd: 
With this group medical excuses only go so far.


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Want a rematch at the Nationals????? :r
> 
> We won't hold back that weekend!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Hey, I am not bad.
> Simply taught him how to say "I have a big one".
> Wait, maybe it wasn't that.
> I think I told him to say "chiquita" instead of "grande".
> No wonder she was laughing.


the word of the day, kids, is "Pequeño"...


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

I am going ro have to completely agree qith ron and jason in saying the largest thanx to our great hosts Kris and his wife, they definitely welcome us with open arms and help us enjoy our herfing even more. It has been a pleasure each and every time we have herfed there. Along with what Ron was also saying it is definitely an enjoyable time Smokin some stogies with u guys. Wintermute I must thank you because you releived me from some of the detrimental agony from hearing sories about my parents, and am at the same time sorry it had to be you. As for being young and not being able to make it through the night thats bull!! I made up until 4 in the morning partying with my freinds in Fort Lauderdale and had no problem pacing myself. Anyways can't wait for the national so we can do it all over again and use it as a little pre-birthday celebration.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Carlito's Way said:


> *use it as a little pre-birthday celebration*.


OK Bro, Spill it!!!!!! Just checked your profile and you conveinently left your b-day out!!!!! Nice try, but if I have to figure it out I'll call for a Birthday herf. Great for us, not so good for you. You have to do a shot with *EACH* of us for having to be a detective!!!!!

Ron

BTW, that would be a shot of the non birthday boy's choice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Wintermute said:


> Ron1YY said:
> 
> 
> > Want a rematch at the Nationals?????
> ...


Yeah, right, Mr. Bring-It... :BS ...cut the crap...let us know when you can do 6 or 7 shots of Tequila within a few hour span without puking or passing out... :SM


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> OK Bro, Spill it!!!!!! Just checked your profile and you conveinently left your b-day out!!!!! Nice try, but if I have to figure it out I'll call for a Birthday herf. Great for us, not so good for you. You have to do a shot with *EACH* of us for having to be a detective!!!!!
> 
> Ron
> 
> BTW, that would be a shot of the non birthday boy's choice!!!!!!!!


alrighty ron well my b-day is on Jan 16th...so call it what u want and bring it on.... what ever u want as long as we stay on the same type of alcohol. u guys gotta be a lil considerate i hope... but if thats what i need to do then so be it... I'm always up for a challenge!!!


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Yeah, right, Mr. Bring-It... :BS ...cut the crap...let us know when you can do 6 or 7 shots of Tequila within a few hour span without puking or passing out... :SM


All depends on the type, and taste. I'll have to try some of the Patron next time I am in town, since you say it does not bite like other Ta-kill-yas.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Yeah, right, Mr. Bring-It... :BS ...cut the crap...let us know when you can do 6 or 7 shots of Tequila within a few hour span without puking or passing out... :SM


Oh, oh.
Sounds like we have a "father dare a son" thing going on here.
Can't wait.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Oh, oh.
> Sounds like we have a "father dare a son" thing going on here.
> Can't wait.


You know I'm going to somehow get involved in this.....

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Speaking of which, I went back and had a shot of Jose Cuervo Tradicional Reposado and there was just no comparison regarding smoothness...


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

Wintermute said:


> All depends on the type, and taste. I'll have to try some of the Patron next time I am in town, since you say it does not bite like other Ta-kill-yas.


Well i will have to say out of all the Ta-KILL-yas Patron is the bomb... it is pretty smooth so we're gonna have to take a few of those and put both of our old mans to shame


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

Carlito's Way said:


> Well i will have to say out of all the Ta-KILL-yas Patron is the bomb... it is pretty smooth so we're gonna have to take a few of those and put both of our old mans to shame


Here here!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Wintermute said:


> Carlito's Way said:
> 
> 
> > Well i will have to say out of all the Ta-KILL-yas Patron is the bomb... it is pretty smooth so we're gonna have to take a few of those and put both of our old mans to shame
> ...


Where, where? Trust me you two, you do not want to challenge Carlos and I to a drinking contest...we were downing shots before either of you were a gleam in our eyes... :bx :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Where, where? Trust me you two, you do not want to challenge Carlos and I to a drinking contest...we were downing shots before either of you were a gleam in our eyes...


Can I get in on this :r !!!!! I would have to be on your's and Carlos's side as I am a parent also!!!!!! So, what do you say?????

Ron


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

What? 3 vs 2. I'm jumping in!
Ok the youngings against the old farts. Lets do it!:bx


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> What? 3 vs 2. I'm jumping in!
> Ok the youngings against the old farts. Lets do it!:bx


I'm game!!!! Except George's B-day is during the nationals, So I have to get him rocked along with the rest of us.

Ron


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

Listen guys... we can do whatever u wanna.. Just cuz u were drinkin before we were born doesnt mean anything. I have done my fair share of drinking since 17 so i think i can keep up wit u guys pretty well.. LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!! lol


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Carlito's Way said:


> Listen guys... we can do whatever u wanna.. Just cuz u were drinkin before we were born doesnt mean anything. I have done my fair share of drinking since 17 so i think i can keep up wit u guys pretty well.. LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!! lol


That may be so. but your sidekick Wintermute (I was soooo tempted to call him Winterpuke... :r ...but I decided I wouldn't give him such a hard time) can't handle too much... :al


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> That may be so. but your sidekick Wintermute (I was soooo tempted to call him Winterpuke... :r ...but I decided I wouldn't give him such a hard time) can't handle too much... :al


LMFAO.. makes me REALLY want to herf with you guys. I think I MIGHT be able to make the first day of the national herf (jan 5th), but I don't know where torano cigars is..


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> LMFAO.. makes me REALLY want to herf with you guys. I think I MIGHT be able to make the first day of the national herf (jan 5th), but I don't know where torano cigars is..


Somewhere in Miami...speaking of which someone should post addresses for thse places...I should be around for most of the afternoon and evening stuff, perhaps even make the lunches but getting me out of bed early enough to do anything in the mornings is sort of a hard way to go...getting up before noon is barbaric...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hah, I agree with the getting up early.. but this will be my first (and probably last, for awhile) chance to herf with any of you guys, so I gotta make it a good all day-er. Which means that if it's in Miami, I need to leave my house by about 6AM to be sure I can join you guys for breakfast at 9AM... which is rediculous... mebbe I'll drive over the night before and sleep in the backseat of my car in some parking lot...


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Someone (wonder who) has not been doing his job. Yester day Bed bath & Beyond stock fell 10% on poor sales numbers. Get out there and BUY.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> What? 3 vs 2. I'm jumping in!
> Ok the youngings against the old farts. Lets do it!:bx


They can only dream of someday being able to keep it up (figuratively and literally), or is that the other way around?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, Nely and Jacob drink Rum. Marc and I drink Tequila (Patron of course!) What are Carlos and Carlito drinking??? I need to stock up.

Ron

EDIT: Must have been a karma thing, But Carlos called as I was posting. So, I have it covered now. Rum Tequila and Vodka for all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, Nely and Jacob drink Rum. Marc and I drink Tequila (Patron of course!) What are Carlos and Carlito drinking??? I need to stock up.
> 
> Ron
> 
> EDIT: Must have been a karma thing, But Carlos called as I was posting. So, I have it covered now. Rum Tequila and Vodka for all!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't forget. Sprite or Mountain Dew, preferably something Vintage for me.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> Don't forget. Sprite or Mountain Dew, preferably something Vintage for me.


That's some expensive chit there...I mean, do you know how hard it is to get hold of vintage Sprite and vintage Mountain Dew? :al


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Blueface said:


> They can only dream of someday being able to keep it up (figuratively and literally), or is that the other way around?


We are definately not taking Viagra. It's all natural!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> Don't forget. Sprite or Mountain Dew, preferably something Vintage for me.


My sources are out of vintage Sprite and Mountain Dew.....How about some from '05????


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> My sources are out of vintage Sprite and Mountain Dew.....How about some from '05????


Nah, it should be in it's sick period still. Maybe on 03' but, even that's pushing it.


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> Nah, it should be in it's sick period still. Maybe on 03' but, even that's pushing it.


hey guys i think i might have some of that stuff from 01'... i'll have to check my cellar of vints.

As for what i'm drinkin.... i'll take Stoli on the rocks and call it a day!!

oh and keeping it up is never a problem for us younger ones.. its keeping it down that is more of a problem...lol :SM


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Carlito's Way said:


> hey guys i think i might have some of that stuff from 01'... i'll have to check my cellar of vints.
> 
> As for what i'm drinkin.... i'll take Stoli on the rocks and call it a day!!
> 
> oh and keeping it up is never a problem for us younger ones.. its keeping it down that is more of a problem...lol :SM


Smarta$$!
Don't know who you take after.


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Smarta$$!
> Don't know who you take after.


hmmmmmmmmm?????????????


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, being that I refused to be put under by some youngens, I desided to raise my tolerences. I sit here hammered right now typing this. My brother and I killed a 1.5 liter of Patron and I am finishing another bottle of 151 rum as I make Rum Runners. Pretty good stuff. I think I'll be ready for the nationals and I plan to wreck 3 people in the process. If you don't know who you are, you will find out there. For the few of you who I am aiming for , look out !!!!!!!!!!, I'm going to NAIL YOU!!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Well, being that I refused to be put under by some youngens, I desided to raise my tolerences. I sit here hammered right now typing this. My brother and I killed a 1.5 liter of Patron and I am finishing another bottle of 151 rum as I make Rum Runners. Pretty good stuff. I think I'll be ready for the nationals and I plan to wreck 3 people in the process. If you don't know who you are, you will find out there. For the few of you who I am aiming for , look out !!!!!!!!!!, I'm going to NAIL YOU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I'm not sure if i speak for all three of us but i am armed and ready. The Christmas holiday has helped me put in some tolerance buffers of my own so lets do it :al


----------

